# Rest in peace Louis...



## Isna (Sep 23, 2014)

I wanted to share this amongst fellow arborists. A week ago, one of my employees/friends died on the work site, of a heart attack. 64 years old Louis had been working since the age of 12. He lived for his job, never counting his hours, staying after work and even coming to help on his days off. No close family, he lived to help others and needed to feel useful to others. Lumbering all week and driving trucks for local farmers on WEs, he lived for his work and his work killed him. Never complained and hated when we told him to take a break. Just never could stop. 
Stupid heart attack in the middle of nowhere... Rescue helicopter took over an hour to appear. We tried everything to keep him alive in the meantime but it was too late.
Now, the 372XP he had been using for the last 5 years, will stand on a shelf, in memory of one of the finest guys I've ever worked with.
Rest in peace Louis.


----------



## square1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Sorry for the loss of your friend & coworker. He died doing what he loved. That's a good thing to be able to say.


----------



## Isna (Feb 26, 2015)

square1 said:


> Sorry for the loss of your friend & coworker. He died doing what he loved. That's a good thing to be able to say.


He died doing what he loved, that is indeed what I believe and what I kept on saying. Almost 6 months now, and there is not one day we don't talk about him. Still painful today. We have 35 employees but he was the cornerstone. Keeping this thread on the web is a way, for me, to honor him. Still wonder how we manage without him but hope he would be proud of us, where-ever he is now.


----------



## Fubar (Feb 28, 2015)

RIP.


----------



## gorman (Mar 7, 2015)

My dad went the same way except on a barge.


----------

